# Coolermaster Cosmos S radiator lüfter nach aussen oder innen ?



## m0nstaR (17. Mai 2008)

*Coolermaster Cosmos S radiator lüfter nach aussen oder innen ?*

Hallo !

ich hab nen Coolermaster Cosmos S und nen 360 Radi innen montiert und

lasse die Lüfter von aussen nach innen ziehen !

Ist das nicht irgendwie besser wenn ich die Lüft von innen nach aussen ziehen lassen würde denn oben ist ja weniger platz zum ansaugen als von innen nach aussen.

Mir kommt es irgendwie vor das halt die restlichen Komponenten heisser werden dadurch sich drinne die ganze heisse luft sammelt.

So idle Temps sind ca 
CPU 30
MB  35
Grakka 36

hat wer nen Tipp für mich ?


----------



## GoZoU (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos S radiator lüfter nach aussen oder innen ?*



m0nstaR schrieb:


> Ist das nicht irgendwie besser wenn ich die Lüft von innen nach aussen ziehen lassen würde denn oben ist ja weniger platz zum ansaugen als von innen nach aussen.
> 
> Mir kommt es irgendwie vor das halt die restlichen Komponenten heisser werden dadurch sich drinne die ganze heisse luft sammelt.
> 
> ...



Die Temps sehen doch gut aus. Prinzipiell lass ich die Lüfter immer durch den Radi nach außen saugen. Saugen oder blasen (auf Lüfter bezogen )die Diskussion wird wohl nie enden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ace (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos S radiator lüfter nach aussen oder innen ?*

Ich würde die Luft (wenn ich den Radi oben hätte)nach außen saugen lassen alleine schon wegen dem ganzen Staub den du dir rein ziehst


----------



## Nickel020 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos S radiator lüfter nach aussen oder innen ?*

Ich würde die Luft von außen ansaugen, erstmal bleibt so alles kühler da der Radi mit kälterer Außenluft gekühlt wird, und du hast weniger Staub Probleme. Warum das? Weil du beim reinblasen einen leichten Überdruck im Gehäuse erzeugst und Luft so tatsächlich nur über die Radi und Gehäuselüfter rein kommt. Der Staub sammelt sich nur bei den einblasenden Lüftern udn es ist einfach  einen Filter einzubauen (Strumpfhosen sind da ganz gut).
Wenn mehr Lüfter rausblasen hast du einen leichten Überdruck, und durch sämtliche Ritzen kommt Luft und Staub rein, der sich schön im Gehäuse verteilt...


----------



## Thornscape (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos S radiator lüfter nach aussen oder innen ?*

Theoretisch wirkst du der Thermik entgegen: Heiße Luft steigt nach oben. Dieser im PC aufsteigenden Luft hälst du den Luftstrom deiner Radilüfter entgegen.

Prinzipiell bin ich eher Verfechter der "blasenden Montage", aber das scheint mir in deinem Fall doch etwas schwierig.
An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach die Lüfter umdrehen, so dass sie die Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren durch den Radi heraussaugen. Auf der einen Seite unterstützt du so den idealen Luftstrom in deinem Gehäuse (--> kühler), auf der anderen Seite zieht der Radi dadurch wärmere Luft an und kann seine Wärme dementsprechend schlechter abgeben (--> wärmer).
Probier das aber dennoch auf jeden Fall mal aus und vergleiche die Temperaturen dabei. Bei der besseren Kühlleistung bleibst du dann.


----------



## altness (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Coolermaster Cosmos S radiator lüfter nach aussen oder innen ?*

es sollte eigentlich auch immer mehr luft aus dem case gesogen werden, als reingepustet, weil es sonst zu wärmestaus kommen kann die durch einen "unterdruck" unterbunden werden.


----------

